# Unpopular Guitar Opinion



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Les Pauls look like vintage cars. Like big old classic boats. Not streamlined or modern at all.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Still mostly made out of wood too !!! you would think we would have moved on. I must like old designs cause i have 9 of them. I like telecasters too so there is no hope for me.


----------



## Otis double U (Jul 19, 2017)

The irony of the dreadnought in your profile pic is amazing


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not saying I don't like them. I've owned a '91 Wine Red Gibson Les Paul Studio. I'm just saying sometimes I look at them and think, "that looks like a vintage Cadillac".

I think my tastes have changed though. If I was buying something now it would be more streamlined, like a PRS or something.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

If only Gibson could find a way for them to tune themselves, everyone would buy in to this miracle of modern science.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guncho said:


> that looks like a vintage Cadillac


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The type of wood used in an electric guitar makes no difference to the amplified tone.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Why would anyone want an old guitar? Someone's dead skin cells all over it. Blech give me a nice clean shiny one.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Guncho said:


> Les Pauls look like vintage cars. Like big old classic boats. Not streamlined or modern at all.


I think every time Gibson tries to make a modern update to the LP it gets shit on, and eventually they drive a bulldozer over a warehouse full of them and leak the video to prove to the world that even they hate the modern updated LesPaul.
Then they introduce vast improvements to the Reissue lineup, like authentic red dye binding leakage, really real plastic, and capacitors that look so vintage exact that no one keeps them in their guitar.
They truly are stuck with their 1950s Cadillac


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember reading that Ted McCarty wanted the Les Paul to look more conservative so they could sell a solid body electric to people who thought Telecasters looked too untraditional.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Les Pauls look like vintage cars. Like big old classic boats. Not streamlined or modern at all.


so do Strats though. and every time i see the neck/body joint on them, i think it looks like something a high schooler in shop class came up with.
and Teles just look like country music to me. i always picture someone who looks like Jerry from Smokey and the Bandit finger pickin when I see one.

Doesnt leave us with much of a market now though.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The Les Paul is the sexiest looking guitar ever conceived and probably that ever will be conceived.
I wish I could bond with them.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Like most things, this kind of stuff is often closely tied to the music and musicians we grew up enjoying and/or admiring. Most of my early guitar influences played ESP, Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson, BC Rich, etc. I have no personal bond whatsoever with LPs, nor any of the other classics from Gibson or even Fender.

To keep to the theme of the OP... I would sum up my feelings on LPs as follows:
"Like many classic cars, I'm sure they looked cool, edgy, and modern at some point in history. Like many classic cars, they just look old and outdated to me. I understand why they appeal to others, but they don't appeal to me."


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

I once made the mistake on another guitar forum, to say that les Paul neck breaks are due to a design flaw. Because if you have short grained wood with runout due to a 17degree neck angle and you don't mitigate against that you're not thinking clearly.

I had to read hate messages for two days running


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess I'm stuck in the past. I love the Tele the way it was originally designed. I dislike all the teles that have contours, humbuckers or any other modernization.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> I remember reading that Ted McCarty wanted the Les Paul to look more conservative so they could sell a sold body electric to people who thought Telecasters looked too untraditional.


I didn't realize it until just recently when @KapnKrunch & I were fooling around with guitar shapes, but a Les Paul, matches the shape of a normal parlor size acoustic, but with a cut-out. 
No re-inventing of the wheel happened there.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Like most things, this kind of stuff is often closely tied to the music and musicians we grew up enjoying and/or admiring. Most of my early guitar influences played ESP, Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson, BC Rich, etc. I have no personal bond whatsoever with LPs, nor any of the other classics from Gibson or even Fender.
> 
> To keep to the theme of the OP... I would sum up my feelings on LPs as follows:
> "Like many classic cars, I'm sure they looked cool, edgy, and modern at some point in history. Like many classic cars, they just look old and outdated to me. I understand why they appeal to others, but they don't appeal to me."


Yeah that's where I'm at. Classic cars are neat but I wouldn't want to drive one as my main vehicle.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I didn't realize it until just recently when @KapnKrunch & I were fooling around with guitar shapes, but a Les Paul, matches the shape of a normal parlor size acoustic, but with a cut-out.
> No re-inventing of the wheel happened there.


Yeah, that's right. I forgot about that. Now that's really old fashioned. There is no more classic shape than an LP. 

Everything else is a gimmick really. We like gimmicks too!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Les Pauls are kind of the pickup truck of the guitar world; a basic design that meets many needs. A real meat-and-potatoes guitar. Personally, they have never held any appeal. They're solid workhorses, and I like how many players make them sound, but they've never been anything I craved or was hoping to save up for. Even after I could easily afford an Epiphone LP, I felt no compulsion to acquire one. I do have a "lawsuit era" Ibanez LP, I got for peanuts, but I tend not to play it.

But while we're on the topic, I see an increasing number of LPs for sale on Ottawa Kijiji. Once upon a time it was primarily Strat clones, but Epis and Gibsons have pretty much caught up. I don't know why they have, just that I see more and more for sale.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Teles just look like country music to me. i always picture someone who looks like Jerry from Smokey and the Bandit finger pickin when I see one.


My Broadcaster came with a really cheap cable and a terrible strap that’s supposed to look like 1950s. I would’ve been happier if they’d just thrown a trucker hat in the case.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> My Broadcaster came with a really cheap cable and a terrible strap that’s supposed to look like 1950s. I would’ve been happier if they’d just thrown a trucker hat in the case.


A Tele looks best with a Nudie suit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We should get a unpopular opinions on gear thread.

So long as people dont lose the point (gripe about popular gear or setups you dont jive with) it fills pretty fast.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> We should get a unpopular opinions on gear thread.
> 
> So long as people dont lose the point (gripe about popular gear or setups you dont jive with) it fills pretty fast.


That could be a whole sub-forum. I would extend it to unpopular opinions on famous guitar players - ahem... Stevie Ray.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Diablo said:


> so do Strats though. and every time i see the neck/body joint on them, i think it looks like something a high schooler in shop class came up with.
> and Teles just look like country music to me. i always picture someone who looks like Jerry from Smokey and the Bandit finger pickin when I see one.
> 
> Doesnt leave us with much of a market now though.


Mmmmmmm .... C&W...


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I kind of agree with the OP. Don’t get me wrong, I love LP’s and had an obsession with them. They sound great, look great but wound up preferring some other designs for playability and comfort. I sold most and kept a couple great ones that I love pulling out for a spin or specific tone I’m after. But with my band for rehearsal or shows I just prefer a different lighter guitar that is fun to play especially during a 4 or 5 hour rehearsal.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

more serious response than my earlier one:
When I was a kid, and guitar passion was running through my veins strongest, I had no love for LP's. In the same way I said i associated teles with country, i kind of thought that LP's were the same...or at least, southern rock.
It was the 80's...so superstrats, explorers etc were in. I was digging EVH, ratt, extreme, Steve Vai, judas Priest, Queensryche, metallica, Anthrax, Scorpions etc. I liked the look of Flying V's but could never play one comfortably.

I hated Jimmy Page. Randy Rhoads always looked awkward with an LP to me (maybe it was his skinny arms and slight build but he always looked uncomfortable to me with a big heavy LP Custom). I wasnt a Slash guy either.

It wasnt until around when I hit late 20's- 30 that they looked differently to me. I loved John Sykes tone on the whitesnake and Blue murder albums. Zakk wylde manhandled his LP in a way I could relate to, even though his tone wasnt exactly typical LP.
I started to really appreciate the figured tops, and my musical tastes toned down a bit...you just dont go into many mosh pits when youre selling software during the dot-com boom, and i didnt need a Floyd on every guitar to do divebombs in every song.





So an LP was like the 5th or 6th guitar id ever owned by the time I got one. Ive owned a half dozen ever since, and probably will own more. They arent necessarily the most nimble or versatile guitars ive ever played. But I think I bond to them better now, and much better than any Strat (not counting shredders) Ive ever played.
But I get that they may not be for everyone. Same way I think someone who pays $5000 for a primitive Fender CS should get their head examined.


----------



## tele (Dec 18, 2011)

I didn't realize that Les Pauls looking old school was an opinion - I thought it was a fact! They were designed in the 50's after all. It would be like someone saying that a '57 Chevy looks old school. That's not an indictment, just the truth. (I'm only interested in those old school, un-modern guitars.)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Mmmmmmm .... C&W...


i think hes playing it "ironically".


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

The electric guitar has seen no vast improvements since the 70's.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Markus 1 said:


> I once made the mistake on another guitar forum, to say that les Paul neck breaks are due to a design flaw. Because if you have short grained wood with runout due to a 17degree neck angle and you don't mitigate against that you're not thinking clearly.
> 
> I had to read hate messages for two days running


It's also very wasteful of wood when made. I'm sure it was cheap and quick to do back when wood was cheap, but every classical guitar making book I've seen shows a strong and wood-saving scarf joint to get tilt back. And a stack of wood at the heal. This uses 1" planks, not 3"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> I'm not saying I don't like them. I've owned a '91 Wine Red Gibson Les Paul Studio. I'm just saying sometimes I look at them and think, "that looks like a vintage Cadillac".
> 
> I think my tastes have changed though. If I was buying something now it would be more streamlined, like a PRS or something.
> 
> View attachment 341236


When you think of it the do look sorta like a 355 D Caddy.








tho some might see a Fleetwood in there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> I think every time Gibson tries to make a modern update to the LP it gets shit on, and eventually they drive a bulldozer over a warehouse full of them and leak the video to prove to the world that even they hate the modern updated LesPaul.
> Then they introduce vast improvements to the Reissue lineup, like authentic red dye binding leakage, really real plastic, and capacitors that look so vintage exact that no one keeps them in their guitar.
> They truly are stuck with their 1950s Cadillac


I thought those were Firebirds?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> so do Strats though. and every time i see the neck/body joint on them, i think it looks like something a high schooler in shop class came up with.
> and Teles just look like country music to me. i always picture someone who looks like Jerry from Smokey and the Bandit finger pickin when I see one.
> 
> Doesnt leave us with much of a market now though.


That's country. No problem.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> That's country. No problem.


Oddly enough, he usually flatpicked his Telecaster. The Claw style was mostly on his nylon. F'ing guitar wizard, that man.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> That's country. No problem.


What is with the way he is sitting? So weird.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Les Pauls look like vintage cars. Like big old classic boats. Not streamlined or modern at all.


So?

(Just asking)


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

zontar said:


> So?
> 
> (Just asking)


Just saying I don't think Les Pauls look cool. I think they look like vintage cars which are interesting in a historic sense to me but that's about it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Just saying I don't think Les Pauls look cool. I think they look like vintage cars which are interesting in a historic sense to me but that's about it.


Ok--just clarifying.

I like them.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

zontar said:


> Ok--just clarifying.
> 
> I like them.


I used to but no so much these days.


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

Djent guitars are going to fall out of fashion really hard in 5 years. They'll be as unpopular as a neon superstrat was in the mid nineties. Then one day they'll have a nostalgic appeal and regain some popularity. That's when I'll feel really old.



Kerry Brown said:


> The type of wood used in an electric guitar makes no difference to the amplified tone.


This isn't an uncommon opinion. It's completely wrong though. The pickups capture the vibration of the string, which is dependant on what's holding it at both ends and how that's resonating. Saying the wood doesn't matter is like saying the construction, bridge and scale length don't matter. Do you also think a semi-hollow sounds the same as a solid-body guitar? Do you think a guitar with a floyd sounds the same as a hardtail? Have you tried guitars not made out of wood (acrylic, aluminum, carbon fibre, etc.) and found they all sound the same?

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's me playing a Les Paul.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guncho said:


> I used to but no so much these days.


I got mine when Les Pauls weren't so well liked.
That & that it had been modded meant I got a great price on it--and I modded it some more--so even what I put into it--it was still a great deal.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

hatspin said:


> Djent guitars are going to fall out of fashion really hard in 5 years. They'll be as unpopular as a neon superstrat was in the mid nineties. Then one day they'll have a nostalgic appeal and regain some popularity. That's when I'll feel really old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried Masonite (Danelectro), carbon fibre (Rainsong), and guitars made out of many kinds of wood. The Rainsong had a unique sound but it is an acoustic where the material makes a difference. All of the electric guitars I’ve played have their intrinsic tone but by playing with amp settings and pedals I could pretty much make any of them sound like the others. Maybe not exact but close enough. The wood the body is made of has some effect but it is so little compared to all the other variables that it doesn’t really come into play. With electric guitars it is easy to override the intrinsic tone of the guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I have tried Masonite (Danelectro), carbon fibre (Rainsong), and guitars made out of many kinds of wood. The Rainsong had a unique sound but it is an acoustic where the material makes a difference. All of the electric guitars I’ve played have their intrinsic tone but by playing with amp settings and pedals I could pretty much make any of them sound like the others. Maybe not exact but close enough. The wood the body is made of has some effect but it is so little compared to all the other variables that it doesn’t really come into play. With electric guitars it is easy to override the intrinsic tone of the guitar.


The wood can make a difference whether the guitar will fall apart or not--how sturdy it is.


----------



## AnthonyZ (Dec 9, 2020)

Guys, the simple answer here is, "You like what you like". Personally, love the look of a Les Paul, ES-335, Stratocaster and Tele's. You like what you like and in the end as musical instruments, it's what happens sound wise when you play them and who's hands they are in.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I am clearly in the super-minority of those who like Les Pauls AND the modern updates to them (HP model neck joint, titanium bridge saddles and nut, push-pull coil splitting, weight relief).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No talk of tummy cuts or ESP Eclipses in this thread, which I find surprising.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I never liked the afterthought appearance of the LP pickguard, just a piece of non-matching plastic screwed to the instrument, often covering magnificent looking wood, and not even shaped with the same curves as the instrument. 

The balance of most LPs always troubled me, but that's likely as much my physique and form than the instrument. Regardless, I never found them comfortably balanced. The upper body strap button is too far from the centre to balance, this is true of lots of guitars.

The top carve digs into my forearm, even worse than a Tele, but it sure looks sexy.

LPs would benefit from a volute, as would lots of guitars with a tender spot near their nuts. ;-) 

In spite of my love for the Tele Deluxe, and various Gretsch guitars, I've always disliked the selector switch on the upper bout, about as far from the other controls as possible. The control layout in general is awkward.

There it is. Mooh ruins his chance to get a signature LP.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When I first started playing full time (six nights a week) in clubs, I had a Les Paul Deluxe. It was a Norlin era (77 I think) and I had gouged out the routes to accept conventional sized humbuckers.

I used it for the first three years on the road and it served me well.

As I look back on the subsequent years of pro and semi-pro playing, I was almost always holding a Strat shaped guitar, generally H-S-S or H-S-H.

It wasn't a deliberate thing at first. It was a matter of what I could afford that was available, but it always seemed to me that a super strat style guitar was the most versatile and enjoyable type to play.

Do they look old school? To me, yes, for sure, but it's a very pleasing look. I just never ended up playing one much after the first few years.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> The balance of most LPs always troubled me, but that's likely as much my physique and form than the instrument. Regardless, I never found them comfortably balanced. The upper body strap button is too far from the centre to balance, this is true of lots of guitars.


This surprises me, but I guess it's a personal taste thing.

The one thing I do think most Les Pauls share is an excellent balance point when standing.

If you mean while sitting....yeah not so great.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with PCB's.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> What is with the way he is sitting? So weird.


What's weird about it? For him it's probably comfortable.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Diablo said:


> more serious response than my earlier one:
> When I was a kid, and guitar passion was running through my veins strongest, I had no love for LP's. In the same way I said i associated teles with country, i kind of thought that LP's were the same...or at least, southern rock.
> It was the 80's...so superstrats, explorers etc were in. I was digging EVH, ratt, extreme, Steve Vai, judas Priest, Queensryche, metallica, Anthrax, Scorpions etc. I liked the look of Flying V's but could never play one comfortably.
> 
> ...


Careful in those Stryper or Ratt mosh pits. Don't want to break a nail!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guncho said:


> View attachment 341345


Ok, we can't adjust the mic stand so we'll out his up on a nice high bar stool and put boxes under his feet.....

Yeah it's weird alright.

Love Reed though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Ok, we can't adjust the mic stand so we'll out his up on a nice high bar stool and put boxes under his feet.....
> 
> Yeah it's weird alright.
> 
> Love Reed though.


He looks comfortable and seems to be having a good time. He's playing without shoes too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> He looks comfortable and seems to be having a good time. He's playing without shoes too.


I'll try to explain why his sitting position is weird.

His right foot is slightly higher than his left. Why not just have his left foot on the floor, give him a shorter stool and eliminate the box under his right foot?

It's a TV show.

I love Reed, but that looks ridiculous.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

numb41 said:


> Careful in those Stryper or Ratt mosh pits. Don't want to break a nail!


lol...well, I didnt name every band I was into...Slayer and testament were in there too (among many others who 99% of folks on here likely never heard of). gotta read the room  Like, who wouldve thought a brief quip about Smokey and the Bandit wouldve unleashed so much pent up love for Jerry Reed?









TBH, since the front row at Ratt concerts were all spandex clad gals, I wouldve loved if there was something like a mosh pit there. Frottage pit, more like it.










Thanks for taking the time to read my post...i assumed most people skip the long ones lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I'll try to explain why his sitting position is weird.
> 
> His right foot is slightly higher than his right. Why not just have his left foot on the floor, give him a shorter stool and eliminate the box under his right foot?
> 
> ...


If that's what Jerry wanted that's what he got. Looks like he did it quite a bit.




Interesting cut out on the guitar too.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'll try to explain why his sitting position is weird.
> 
> His right foot is slightly higher than his right. Why not just have his left foot on the floor, give him a shorter stool and eliminate the box under his right foot?
> 
> ...


But he's Jerry Reed. Part of his schtick was to be unconventional.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> lol...well, I didnt name every band I was into...Slayer and testament were in there too (among many others who 99% of folks on here likely never heard of). gotta read the room
> 
> TBH, since the front row at Ratt concerts were all spandex clad gals, I wouldve loved if there was something like a mosh pit there. Frottage pit, more like it.
> View attachment 341354
> ...


Nothing wrong with Slayer.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Diablo said:


> lol...well, I didnt name every band I was into...Slayer and testament were in there too (among many others who 99% of folks on here likely never heard of). gotta read the room  Like, who wouldve thought a brief quip about Smokey and the Bandit wouldve unleashed so much pent up love for Jerry Reed?
> View attachment 341355
> 
> 
> ...


More likely to break your face in a Slayer pit!
Thanks for taking it in the right light. 80's kid here too.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Nothing wrong with Slayer.


Everything is right with Slayer


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

numb41 said:


> More likely to break your face in a Slayer pit!
> Thanks for taking it in the right light. 80's kid here too.


All good. In the 80's, i was into a broad range of metal...from Winger to S.O.D. / M.O.D. with the usual iron maiden and priest smack dab in the middle. i never got wrapped up in the subgenres.

Youre right, a Slayer show was insane. I remember seeing them at the Masonic Temple in Toronto. of course there was a mosh pit, but to take it to the next level, guys were jumping off the second floor balcony into the pit. lots of spiky leather on too.

believe it or not, Stryper was actually a really great show...IMO better than when I saw metallica (who also IMO was blown away by their own opening act, queensryche-musicianship always meant more to me than playing through severe inebriation). Stryper were solid, professional musicians, everyone had a great time, and it was when they had already moved away from the bible throwing and bumblebee wrestler costumes. Rob Halford was at the show and went on stage to do some songs with them. @Rock and Roll Heaven in Toronto.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I never liked the afterthought appearance of the LP pickguard, just a piece of non-matching plastic screwed to the instrument, often covering magnificent looking wood, and not even shaped with the same curves as the instrument.
> 
> The balance of most LPs always troubled me, but that's likely as much my physique and form than the instrument. Regardless, I never found them comfortably balanced. The upper body strap button is too far from the centre to balance, this is true of lots of guitars.
> 
> ...


I always liked how with LP's, you have a choice with a pickguard...unlike Fenders, which appear to be half made of plastic because of how much of the guitar it covers, and what is it actually guarding anyways, lazy routing holes? you can never remove it, so its not really a pickguard, its a cover, that really should be on the back.








I never had a problem with the balance of an LP, although the weight of some of them is less desirable. SG's to me, are terribly balanced though.


----------



## Mateo2006 (May 31, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I guess I'm stuck in the past. I love the Tele the way it was originally designed. I dislike all the teles that have contours, humbuckers or any other modernization.












Here is something you absolutely hate. 

I like mine to sound 'old' and look new. Relic it? Do you want a slap!

The bridge is currently a Rutters compensated. Advantages of the mass and design of the 'old' with the intonation of the new.

Belly contour, forearm contour. I have even since changed to a control plate with a slanted switch and more space between switch and the volume knob. I am not sure why anyone like the switch to sit right against the volume knob - but then again I play a strat a lot.

The CC pickups make for the 'old'; an approximation of a sound that came well before the telecaster. These pickups are the 'deal' for me. They resist breakup a little longer than other pickups under increasing gain and tend toward smooth rather than grainy breakup until gain levels get pretty high.

I would prefer to have an old caddy to a new one. But it you could give the old caddy modern reliability and features. I'd take them.

I had a customized tele I bought in the early 1980s with an original 50s neck and a bridge pickup. Over the years the bridge pickup slowly got worse sounding until it died. Brian at Twelfth Fret rewound it - It never sounded that good before he got it! - Or in my memory of it from when I bought it.

I'll take the old with the new!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mateo2006 said:


> View attachment 341362
> 
> 
> Here is something you absolutely hate.
> ...


they call that a Resto-Mod.
And I get the appeal of that as well.
heres an example; 1962 Chevrolet Corvette C1RS, Hot Rod Custom | Auto Restorationice


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

When Gibson put out their first solid-body guitar, they were known for arch top semi's with attached floating pickguards. They believed people wanted a solid-body that was as close to their other offerings as they could get, compared to the plank guitars being spit out at the other end of the country.

So Gibson believed that musicians weren't motivated by newest, wackiest, but rather wanted very traditional designs. Considering how muso's now complain vociferously if a manufacturer changes the _color _of a capacitor in a reissue amp, they may have been on to something there, maybe even a bit ahead of their time.


Seriously, if you were 13 and just getting interested in the fairer sex, do you think images like this wouldn't change your life? It sure did mine.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I mostly play a Les Paul. I have four of them and they’re all good. I like playing my Sg, tele and strat as well. I like the look of them and how they play but there’s probably a bit of remembering when I couldn’t afford a Les Paul. I remember wanting one so much but not having the cash. I have them now so I play them. If I had to choose, it would be a Les Paul.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Diablo said:


> All good. In the 80's, i was into a broad range of metal...from Winger to S.O.D. / M.O.D. with the usual iron maiden and priest smack dab in the middle. i never got wrapped up in the subgenres.
> 
> Youre right, a Slayer show was insane. I remember seeing them at the Masonic Temple in Toronto. of course there was a mosh pit, but to take it to the next level, guys were jumping off the second floor balcony into the pit. lots of spiky leather on too.
> 
> believe it or not, Stryper was actually a really great show...IMO better than when I saw metallica (who also IMO was blown away by their own opening act, queensryche-musicianship always meant more to me than playing through severe inebriation). Stryper were solid, professional musicians, everyone had a great time, and it was when they had already moved away from the bible throwing and bumblebee wrestler costumes. Rob Halford was at the show and went on stage to do some songs with them. @Rock and Roll Heaven in Toronto.


I stood on the periphery if the mosh pit when Skid Row came to Peterborough and brought the Killer Dwarves as an opening band.

Pan-freakin'-tera was the other one.

There was one point where a guy who had clear had some chemical enhancement to his personality, got pushed from behind while in the pit. He turned to me roaring, spittle flying from his mouth, and moved towards me.

"Whoa, wasn't me man. I'm not even in the pit."

Oddly enough, logic and the truth worked.

Pantera was great though. My overriding memory of that show is how much fun Dime was having. So many metal bands look dour and serious, while he looked like he was having the time of his life.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Pantera and Dime were the real deal. Saw their VDOP tour (92?) at the Commodore. One of those 'top 5 shows of my life' evenings, that lead to me seeing them a dozen more times. With the exception of the late, great Eddie, I can't think of any guitar player that smiled and joked as much as Dime did on stage. And he had to put up with Phil.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Pantera and Dime were the real deal. Saw their VDOP tour (92?) at the Commodore. One of those 'top 5 shows of my life' evenings, that lead to me seeing them a dozen more times. With the exception of the late, great Eddie, I can't think of any guitar player that smiled and joked as much as Dime did on stage. And he had to put up with Phil.


Kiss always seemed to have a lot of fun too, onstage...and you knew it wasnt just from being high.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> I stood on the periphery if the mosh pit when Skid Row came to Peterborough and brought the Killer Dwarves as an opening band.
> 
> Pan-freakin'-tera was the other one.
> 
> ...


I used to go see Killer Dwarves at Larrys Hideaway back in the day. they always put on a great show.
there were a handful of bands then that would pack the place. Dwarves, Anvil, Kid Wikkid, and a really great band that never got anywhere, Sye.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Kiss always seemed to have a lot of fun too, onstage...and you knew it wasnt just from being high.


Except for Gene. He always looked grumpy as hell. LOL

Maybe he knew he was gonna get ripped off after inventing the devil horns?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> I used to go see Killer Dwarves at Larrys Hideaway back in the day


I was at one of their shows there too. Also at the Gasworks.
Our band played at Larry's thrice (mid-week) and were happy to get paid a pitcher of beer. lol
Enjoyed it because of the sound system and large stage.


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

Budda said:


> No talk of tummy cuts or ESP Eclipses in this thread, which I find surprising.


Tummy cuts are almost always way too large. They can cause the guitar to tilt face up when you play standing, which puts your left wrist in a bad position. It's more of an issue for lighter guitars. Tummy cuts are only useful for playing seated, and even then they don't need to be all that large.

Older Eclipses had much bigger tummy cuts than the current ones. I have a '98 and an '08 and they hang noticeably different on a strap.

If I ever build another telecaster from parts, I'm going to carve my own tummy cut in the back.

Forearm contours are objectively great though.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

hatspin said:


> Tummy cuts are almost always way too large. They can cause the guitar to tilt face up when you play standing, which puts your left wrist in a bad position. It's more of an issue for lighter guitars. Tummy cuts are only useful for playing seated, and even then they don't need to be all that large.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Unless you've got the tummy to hold it in place.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

laristotle said:


> I was at one of their shows there too. Also at the Gasworks.
> Our band played at Larry's thrice (mid-week) and were happy to get paid a pitcher of beer. lol
> Enjoyed it because of the sound system and large stage.


I felt bad for the Killer Dwarfs that night. They came on second, so the had to follw Pantera, and it sonfed like the sound guy just turned the treble knob off. Their singer looked pissed off.

I have seen KISS twice, and man, what a show both times. The second, at Bluesfest, was more fun. 45,000 people, and everyone had a great time.


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> When Gibson put out their first solid-body guitar, they were known for arch top semi's with attached floating pickguards. They believed people wanted a solid-body that was as close to their other offerings as they could get, compared to the plank guitars being spit out at the other end of the country.
> 
> So Gibson believed that musicians weren't motivated by newest, wackiest, but rather wanted very traditional designs. Considering how muso's now complain vociferously if a manufacturer changes the _color _of a capacitor in a reissue amp, they may have been on to something there, maybe even a bit ahead of their time.
> 
> ...


There hasn’t been a cooler Les Paul slinger than Jimmy Page. I hadn’t seen that picture! 👍


----------

